
Dole Kemp '96 - McKittrick
http://www.dolekemp96.org/main.htm
======
flomo
Not that I ever gave a wit about Bob Dole, but this is HN relevant:

Bill Clinton Wants to Put "Big Brother" in Your Computer

Bill Clinton believes in bureaucratic micro-management of the information
economy.

Within his first 100 days as President, Bill Clinton proposed the Clipper Chip
-- a secret government-controlled encryption algorithm -- and a companion key
escrow system where two government agencies would hold a copy of the keys for
every Clipper user. Since then Bill Clinton has released updated versions of
encryption proposals which insist that the government hold a key to
individual's private data communications.

The Clinton Administration's Internet Task Force has proposed legislation that
would reduce the rights of users of copyrighted material if that information
is used on the Internet. Their infamous "NII White Paper" ignored important
court decisions which balance the rights of information users with those of
information creators.

Bob Dole Will Protect the Constitutional Liberty of Internet Users...

~~~
Natsu
It's amazing when a candidate from 1996 sounds more reasonable on tech issues
than most of the modern candidates.

~~~
flomo
Or in 1996, it was easier to put up a page on your website which panders to
some hypothetical internet libertarian demographic that might vote for you.

Ultimately this is just typical American presidential political theater. By
election day 1996, Dole and Clinton were in almost total agreement on internet
issues. Telecommunications Act, Digital Millennium Copyright Act, etcetera.

~~~
Natsu
In 1996, good luck finding many people who thought copyright was going
overboard or talking about balance (heck, that's still a bit rare...). The
DMCA would become law in just a couple years, it was a real pain to get a
browser that wasn't hobbled with export ciphers, and Bill was actively pushing
the Clipper chip.

About the only good thing that year was that Bill did ease encryption export
restrictions by reclassifying it so it was no longer a "munition" but there
were still controls, just via a different list.

------
charlesism
Whenever I hear about Dole, I think immediately of Kang and Kodos:

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=4v7XXSt9XRM](https://youtube.com/watch?v=4v7XXSt9XRM)

------
nate_martin
Getting a 503.

From web.archive.org:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150403043329/http://dolekemp96...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150403043329/http://dolekemp96.org/)

------
danso
Not only is this site still up (I'm assuming parts of it have gone down since
it was originally posted), but the web-design firm that built the site still
has a functioning front-page, made with the rock-hard kind of HTML design that
maintain its appearance and functionality for at least the next decade of
browser and standards changes:

[http://www.presageinc.com/Presage%20Digital%20Stratgies.html](http://www.presageinc.com/Presage%20Digital%20Stratgies.html)

I think 1996 were the days in which high school age kids could get $30-$50 an
hour making webpages of this quality for local businesses. That's not bad
small town money when you adjust for inflation.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Surely you're joking! That page may look like text, but in fact it's _all_
(not just the header) a big image:

[http://www.presageinc.com/Presage%20Digital%20Stratgies_file...](http://www.presageinc.com/Presage%20Digital%20Stratgies_files/shapeimage_1.png)

The same goes for
[http://www.presageinc.com/Presage_Digital_Strategies,_Inc./P...](http://www.presageinc.com/Presage_Digital_Strategies,_Inc./Presage_Digital_Strategies.html),
to which [http://www.presageinc.com/](http://www.presageinc.com/) redirects.

~~~
danso
Exactly. Totally consistent as long as image formats don't change ;)

I'm amazed at how much HTML markup it took for them to just display a static
image. And it looks intentional, i.e. not like markup generated by saving a
standard Frontpage/Dreamweaver file.

~~~
eru
From the source:

<meta name="Generator" content="iWeb 1.1.2" />

------
mynameishere
I actually remember watching Dole awkwardly calling out his "homepage" during
a debate. For some reason I remember it as www.bobdole.com, which would have
been an improvement over the real, mumbled thing:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrDktE8D_gw&t=88m48s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrDktE8D_gw&t=88m48s)

...as for that election, the RNC basically just gave it to Clinton, allowing
Kodos a chance to pretend to run for president as a reward for his decades of
service in running for other elections. As it turns out, they should have
gotten a relatively young Donald Trump to run.

Dole went on to be a prominent supporter of penis pills.

------
rwl4
Whois Lookup:

    
    
      Domain Name:DOLEKEMP96.ORG
      Domain ID: D98201782-LROR
      Creation Date: 2003-05-27T14:15:22Z
      Updated Date: 2015-08-11T19:32:00Z
    

Cute.

------
GabrielF00
A relic from the days when people thought that cheesy animated gifs that
played continuously constituted good design.

~~~
pavlov
Yet looping animated GIFs are more popular than ever today...

~~~
oxide
if you re-read the above comment imagining yourself as someone reading it many
years in the future you can really appreciate it much more. thanks for putting
me on that train of thought.

